# NUS Symphony Orchestra: "Journey to Vienna"



## tanhm

Join NUS Symphony Orchestra as we showcase our Vienna tour repertoire! The NUS Symphony Orchestra will be participating in the upcoming Summer Cum Laude International Youth Music Festival in Vienna. Our repertoire will include: 
1) Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 4th movement 
2) Low Shao Suan, Low Shao Ying: Danses Joyeuses
3) Brahms: Hungarian Dance No.1
4) Strauss: Voices of Spring
5) Dvorak: New World Symphony 4th movement 
6) Liu Tieshan, Mao Yuan: Dance of the Yao

The pretour concert entitled "Journey to Vienna" will be on 30 June 2013, 8pm at Stephen Riady Centre Auditorium 2, University Town, NUS. Tickets are $10 each and are available on the link below. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/567874143256872/

Hope to see you there!


----------

